# 1968 Tempest Convertible



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi guys, this is my first REAL post and I'm excited to do it. I've had my 68 Tempest for 21 years and for the past 3 and a half it's been apart getting all new goodies. I did a complete frame-off and started throwing parts at it. New four wheel disc brakes, complete Hotchkis suspension, fresh rebuild on my original 350...with some goodies of course and my favorite parts, Year One's new cast Aluminum Rally 2's. I finally got the newly chromed bumpers put back on this weekend and it's starting to look like a car again. I'm still working on a few things with the suspension, hoping that the front will end up sitting a little lower. Next up....interior!! Here are my most recent photos and hope you enjoy!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome!! Awesome looking Pontiac! :cheers


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow.. Looks GREAT!!


----------



## Jackanapes (Jun 17, 2012)

That is really nice! The wheels are deep...


If I could I would love a 68 convertible as that year has the cleanest lines in my opinion. I can see that you have gone all out to restore the car you love.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

The front wheels are too deep I think. Just found out that YearOne will be offering an 8" wide version of the wheel, but they are not available till the end of August. That leaves me a spare set of 9 inchers for the rear.....burnout's anyone! he he he he


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow.. That's gotta be the nicest '68 Tempest I've seen. Great job. :cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

That car looks BADASS!!!!!!!!! I also think the rims are sick- well done


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice ride!!!

Bear


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

